# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Lanee's Residenz auf der Luzerner Altersmesse

## wein4tler

*Lanee’s Residenz auf der Luzerner Altersmesse*
Der Lebensabend unter Palmen ist auch in der Schweiz ein großes Thema

Von: Redaktion DER FARANG | 08.01.17

BURIRAM/LUZERN: Hans-Jörg Jäger und sein Team hatten die Gelegenheit, auf einer Altersmesse in Luzern (CH) Lanee’s Residenz einem breiten Publikum näher vorzustellen. Mit einem Stand auf der Veranstaltung „Messe Zukunft Alter“ waren sie präsent, um das interessante Projekt von einer „sorgenfreien und zufriedenen zweiten Lebenshälfte“ zu präsentieren.

Die Messe fand während drei Tagen in den Hallen auf der Luzerner Allmend statt, in der Nähe des Stadions, wo der FC Luzern spielt. Es handelt sich um die einzige Veranstaltung dieser Art, die sich intensiv mit dem Thema „Zukunft Alter“ als nationale Kontakt- und Beratungsplattform befasst. Lanee’s Residenz war einer der 150 viel beachteten Aussteller. Rund 10.000 Besucher zählte die Messe zwischen dem 11. und 13. November.

*Neue Wege in der Betreuung und Pflege*

Laut Hans-Jörg Jäger zeigten sich viele Besucher an seiner Residenz sehr interessiert. „Wir konnten viele Informationen vermitteln, da man in der Schweiz unser Projekt nicht überall kennt“, zieht Hans-Jörg Jäger Bilanz. Viele der Interessierten hätten gesagt, dass die Möglichkeit eines Aufenthaltes in Thailand in Lanee’s Residenz in Frage käme und sie das deshalb prüfen würden. Ein Thema waren vor allem die Kosten, die in einem Schweizer Pflegeheim deutlich (um das Vier- bis Fünffache) höher sind als zum Beispiel in Lanee’s Residenz. So hoffe man nun in Zukunft auf zahlreiche Reaktionen aus den Kontakten, die in Luzern geknüpft worden seien, sagt Hans-Jörg Jäger, der an allen drei Tagen mit seiner Tochter Phattreeya und dem Reisebüro Thailandtravel, mit Fabian und Severin Reber, präsent war.

*International und informativ*

Der Messestand erfreute sich guten Zulauf. Viele nutzten die Möglichkeit, sich über das Pflegekonzept zu informieren.
Begeistert von der Präsenz aus Thailand zeigte sich auch Messeleiter Josef Odermatt. „Mit dieser internationalen Präsenz hat unsere Messe, die erst zum zweiten Mal durchgeführt worden ist, natürlich auch an Image gewonnen.“ Er dankt auch hier nochmals, für das Sponsoring von Lanee’s Residenz mit Thailandtravel zusammen, für den ersten Preis des Wettbewerbes, für einen Flug nach Thailand und Urlaub in Lanee’s Residenz. Er hofft, dass Hans-Jörg Jäger auch nächstes Jahr dabei ist. Dieser will sich noch nicht festlegen, sagt aber, dass ihm die diesjährige Messe wirklich viele Möglichkeiten geboten habe, Interessierten in der Schweiz Informationen über das Pflegekonzept in Lanee’s Residenz zu vermitteln.

In den vergangenen Monaten hat sich viel getan in Lanee’s Residenz: Das Hotel wurde komplett renoviert, innen mit neuen Tapeten und außen mit neuer Farbe. Das deutsche Unternehmen Lohr Haustechnik aus Pattaya führte eine Dachversiegelung mit PU-Schaum durch, wodurch 10 Prozent Energiekosten eingespart werden können. Schließlich spielt die Umweltverträglichkeit eine wichtige Rolle im auf Nachhaltigkeit ausgerichteten Konzept von Lanee’s Residenz. Zeitgleich wurden alle Gäste-Bungalows gestrichen und teilweise ebenfalls mit PU-Schaum versiegelt.

----------

